# Weight gain



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

http://www.thyroidboards.com/showthread.php?t=7091

For the past 3-4 weeks I am gaining about 1-2 lbs per week and have passed my pre-Graves weight. As I said in the previous post, my levels are now normal (labs were done 1.5 weeks ago). I called my endo today and asked her about the weight gain, she said that it will level off and I should be back to my pre-Graves weight after a "while". She also said that I can't eat the same as I did when I was hyper but that is not an issue, my diet has not changed in years. I doubt I take in more than 1,200 calories/day.

Have people found that it takes a while after the levels have normalized before your weight levels out?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> http://www.thyroidboards.com/showthread.php?t=7091
> 
> For the past 3-4 weeks I am gaining about 1-2 lbs per week and have passed my pre-Graves weight. As I said in the previous post, my levels are now normal (labs were done 1.5 weeks ago). I called my endo today and asked her about the weight gain, she said that it will level off and I should be back to my pre-Graves weight after a "while". She also said that I can't eat the same as I did when I was hyper but that is not an issue, my diet has not changed in years. I doubt I take in more than 1,200 calories/day.
> 
> Have people found that it takes a while after the levels have normalized before your weight levels out?


If you could get a FREE T3 test, it would help to trouble shoot. Also, do you have edema? You have been through a lot.


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

I may do that. No edema.

Thinking of taking 1 1/2 of the Synthroid/day if the weight gain continues and see if that helps.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I was hypo before surgery and very, very hypo after...the consequence was gaining 27 pounds.

It was not fun, but...before fiddling around with your synthroid dose, I would 1) make sure you are actually counting calories -- truly writing down every tiny thing that goes into your mouth; and 2) getting labs done before any changes are made.

One I was regulated, about half of the weight came off quickly. I'm still struggling with the other half, however...my body has totally changed since my hormones are all regulated. As I noted in another thread, I went from an A cup to a D cup and, well, those puppies are heavy! I've also packed on a lot of muscle. So my pre-surgery "normal" is no longer my normal at all. I don't think you can compare the two.


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Just received the labs from 11/5

T3 Uptake 32 (27-37)
Total T3 .77 (.80-2.0)
Thyroxine 6.2 (4.6-12.0)
Sensitive TSH 2.54 (.27-4.2)


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

joplin1975 said:


> I was hypo before surgery and very, very hypo after...the consequence was gaining 27 pounds.
> 
> It was not fun, but...before fiddling around with your synthroid dose, I would 1) make sure you are actually counting calories -- truly writing down every tiny thing that goes into your mouth; and 2) getting labs done before any changes are made.
> 
> One I was regulated, about half of the weight came off quickly. I'm still struggling with the other half, however...my body has totally changed since my hormones are all regulated. As I noted in another thread, I went from an A cup to a D cup and, well, those puppies are heavy! I've also packed on a lot of muscle. So my pre-surgery "normal" is no longer my normal at all. I don't think you can compare the two.


I have been on a constant diet since I lost 60 lbs when I was 22, now 57, promised myself that I would never be overweight again. I am well versed in calories in/calories out, measure every piece of food I eat for calories and health. Even when I was very hyper and starving I didn't change my diet. My endo was telling me to bulk up on calories and start eating at McDonalds, etc, nope. Have not eaten at a fast food place in over 30 years, wasn't starting then.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> Just received the labs from 11/5
> 
> T3 Uptake 32 (27-37)
> Total T3 .77 (.80-2.0)
> ...


Those labs are useless -

You need to have the FT-4 and FT-3 to properly dose your replacement.

I gained 4lbs when I went on anti thyroid labs. I can maintain my weight while on anti thyroid labs if I watch what I eat.

You need the proper tests to properly dose yourself. When I go hypo I gain water weight like crazy.


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hummm, no one here has said that before, that the labs are useless. Been posting them here for three years.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

As a diabetic I can tell you that very, very, very few people really have a handle on how many calories a day they take in UNLESS they log every morsel and drink that crosses the lips. Most people are flabbergasted at the number of calories they consume.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I hope I did not insult you but it's the truth - your doctor is running useless labs for thyroid hormone replacement.

I have had T-3 run with FT-3 as well as T-4 run with FT-4.

Your T-3 alone tells me you are hypo.

FT-3 and FT-4 are the lab tests that are recommended in thyroid replacement inserts.

My endo only dosed by TSH, 2 GP's I went to post op worked with me for awhile post op by dosing on FT-3 and FT-4 and then got paranoid about my non existent TSH - I fired my endo and both GP's and found a doctor willing to treat me on my Free's and it's the only way I have felt good.


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

rkh3 said:


> Hummm, no one here has said that before, that the labs are useless. Been posting them here for three years.


FREE t3 and Free T4 are a better diagnostic to see whether you are hypo/hyper.

It could also be age and or menopause. I just turned 40 and have found that I can gain weight very easily now. My labs are finally out of hypo territory and it's still a struggle to stay under my 'limit' weight. We all have a 'limit' weight. The weight that we WON'T let ourselves get to, lol. Anyway, have your doc run your free's. Also they tell you that when you plateu, do something different to throw your body off....like skip working out for a day, or not be so restrictive with calories for a day or two. I know you are not on a weight loss plan, but it may still work, give it a try.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Yeah, that darn thing called age and also menopause causing weight gain.

I've been blessed with a good metabolism and height which helps me quite alot.

Just the hint of hypo in my labs always explains some weight gain for me which I believe is water even though there is no edemia.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> I may do that. No edema.
> 
> Thinking of taking 1 1/2 of the Synthroid/day if the weight gain continues and see if that helps.


It truly is not wise to do anything unless you get a FREE T3 test.


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

Your T3 is below range, and T3 has a lot to do with energy levels and metabolism. I have found that my Free T3 is usually lower compared to its range than my T3.

Renee


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Lovlkn said:


> Yeah, that darn thing called age and also menopause causing weight gain.
> 
> I've been blessed with a good metabolism and height which helps me quite alot.
> 
> Just the hint of hypo in my labs always explains some weight gain for me which I believe is water even though there is no edemia.


Well, menopause is something I don't have to deal with, prostatitis yes, menopause no.


----------



## Serenia (Sep 27, 2011)

Lovlkn said:


> Yeah, that darn thing called age and also menopause causing weight gain.


Menopause causes weight gain? Crap - is that why I now have gained an extra 10 pounds in the last month?

Drats, drats, drats,

I am going through menopause - but I didnt think it caused a weight gain. I am already overweight because of being Hypo a long time ago (30 years).

4 years ago, I lost weight when I was hyper and diagnosed with Graves and started taking MMI.

Within a year all the weight came back on and I was so P*SSED!!!!

Now I am putting on even MORE weight and now I am getting truely worried.


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

So, been taking an additional 1/2 dose of synthroid eod for 5 weeks, equals about 170/day. Feeling a bit hyper (I'd rather that than hypo), and weight is lowering a couple lbs. This is working, feeling better. Not due for another lab for 3 mos, thats fine.


----------



## iroczinoz (Aug 15, 2011)

I suggest to all of you who are gaining weight whether it is fat or water retention to look into Estrogen Dominance. It is more comman than you think.

Definitely be one of the things I would be looking into if you are gaining on 1200 calories.


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Doubt it, I'm a male


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

rkh3 said:


> Doubt it, I'm a male


http://www.thyroidboards.com/showthread.php?t=7631.

"Potassium" deficiency would be worth talking to your Dr about.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> So, been taking an additional 1/2 dose of synthroid eod for 5 weeks, equals about 170/day. Feeling a bit hyper (I'd rather that than hypo), and weight is lowering a couple lbs. This is working, feeling better. Not due for another lab for 3 mos, thats fine.


Very glad to hear this. If you had TT in May, it does take some months to tinker w/your med until it is just right for you. When you begin to lose weight, that is in fact a sign that you are euthyroid.

Now tell me this; how do you survive on 1200 calories a day? That is most unusual for a guy. Do you know that your body will fight for the fat if it is not receiving enough calories per day?

Have you had time to get that FREE T3 test?


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Once upon a time I weighed 200 lbs, lost 60 lbs when I was 22. I am now 57 and have been maintaining my weight by excerise and a low calorie diet since. Have held the weight at 140-145 since.

You should have seen me when I was down to 118 when I was hyper! People thought I was in the last stages of cancer.


----------



## hyperinnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks for posting this! This just helped with a thread I just posted. I've only been on synthroid for a month (TT 6 weeks ago) and I'm up one size and that one is tight! I'm 5'4" so one size is a complete body change - Not a happy camper right now. I have been watching my calories since the TT because I knew to expect the gain but I didn't think so much noticeable so quickly. I hope these meds kick in soon - I'm 15lbs overweight since getting Graves.

Does exercise help? I would think not if you don't have the right about of hormone to begin with...?


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Like i said, my endo said not to worry about weight gain, it will level out, easy to say, hard to accept, it didn't. I took it upon myself to increase the synthroid dose, so far so good. What is the worse that can happen, I go hyper again? Prefer that to hypo.


----------

